# DRAM Hammering Exploit



## EmeraldBot (Mar 10, 2015)

If you look at this: http://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2015/03/exploiting-dram-rowhammer-bug-to-gain.html , there's an exploit where apparently repeatedly accessing a row of memory can actually flip surrounding bits. All the tests were done on Linux, so I don't know that FreeBSD would be vulnerable, but I don't see why not. Thoughts?


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 10, 2015)

There's a ongoing discussion on the FreeBSD-Security on the topic.  http://markmail.org/message/dajiu34cawd2ifc7


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 11, 2015)

This is new? I remember reading about this over 30 years ago when I designed and built computers from scratch.


----------

